# The guitarist guide to jam sessions!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

A friend of mine asked me for advice recently. A guy he knew had invited him to a jam, but he was a little worried about going because, despite having some decent chops, he had never really played with other people before. He was wondering about protocol. He’s a gear collector and knows many of the classic songs we all know, but is mostly a basement hobbyist kind of guy. There’s nothing wrong with that, of course. There are a lot of people out there who love music and have G.A.S. (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) but don’t play professionally, don’t do the weekend-warrior thing, or perhaps never even did the garageband thing back in the day. Don’t forget that if you’re not used to it, playing with a bunch of other people can be intimidating.

His situation got me thinking about how jams go down. I’m not talking about jams with a bunch of ringers who nail every song that’s called as if they’ve been playing together forever. I’m talking about situations where a bunch of people of different skill levels are in the same room with a bunch of instruments and no one really knows what’s about to go down. Sometimes there are magical moments that lead to the creation of new bands or side projects. Sometimes it’s total crash and burnage, and everyone involved can’t wait to get the hell out of there.

Whatever the case, I’m fascinated with the categories of guitarists that seem to apply to these kinds of jams. At the very least, a novice player should show up to their first jam knowing what kinds of players they might run into. Here are some of the more common ones I’ve run into.

*The Jambuster*
The person who can’t grasp the jam concept and roll with the flow for the sake of the jam. Expect a Jambuster to suggest unheard-of indie songs or their own original stuff with weird changes that, of course, no one at a jam is interested in learning on the spot.

*The Surpriser*
The cat who goes into the jam very low-key but then unexpectedly taps into some ridiculously tasty stuff.

*The Sandbagger*
Also known as The Surpriser- Wannabe, the Sandbagger modestly downplays their skills until that precise moment when they dial up a much-rehearsed thing they hope will melt everyone’s face off.

*The Blues Hater*
The guitarist who is bored with, or is outright against firing up a 12-bar blues, usually due to a lack of appreciation for the blues.

*The Felix*
The player who seems to have everything in their gig bag that everyone else forgets: extra capos, picks of every conceivable thickness known to man, multiple slides, cables, tuners, etc.

*The Intro-Only Guy*
The guy who suggests songs he only knows the intros to. Don’t look for this guy to mouth any chords to you once the song gets going, because he doesn’t know them.

*The Tabber*
This person has used tab to learn a few songs of great difficulty. Unfortunately, this person can’t hang, even on the simplest of songs, unless some kind of sheet music or internet chord chart is in front of them.

*The Snagger*
The person who covets someone else’s gear so much that after borrowing it for a few songs to “check it out,” they won’t let go of it until the owner asks for it back.

*The Key Changer*
The guitarist who suggests playing a familiar song in the least familiar key.

*The Volume Jacker*
The player who must have their amp on 11.

*The Knobber*
Someone who does the unthinkable and starts messing with your amp or pedal knobs without permission while you’re playing. This person means well and probably wants to show you something they think is really cool, but mistakenly thinks your tone isn’t the one you want to hear.

*The Unrepentant Knobber*
The player who crosses the line and messes with someone else’s knobs, usually the volume or treble controls, in an effort to avoid tinnitus when a Volume Jacker is out of control.

*The Fiver*
The person who loves starting a 12-bar on the five. There’s a Fiver at every jam, guaranteed.

*The Niner*
The guitarist who can’t count eight bars. This is the person who, when a jam goes to trading eights, goes past eight bars when it’s their turn to solo and just keeps right on going while everyone else in the room gives each other the “Oh no he di’int” look.

*The Backer*
The guitarist who messes with their amp settings so much or tries to tap into some feedback mojo so often that you end up seeing their backs most of the night.

As far as I know, no proper field guide exists for guitarists going to a jam, so consider this my effort to start one. Feel free to contribute to this taxonomy in a wiki-style way—just add your comments below!

Cheers!
Joe Coffey
[email protected]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

*The SoLowest*
The guitarist who believes everything everyone else plays sounds better with his solo wanking all the way through it, all night long, every night he goes out.

I have a sign in my jam room (well, a few actually): "If you can't play rhythm, you can't play here."


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen similar lists before--and I'm always amused--I've jammed with some of them, and been some of them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> I've seen similar lists before--and I'm always amused--I've jammed with some of them, and been some of them.



Yes this sounds very familiar. Any mistakes I made at any jam though was cuz I am a noob at jam sessions and it was purely accidental. There is a certain protocol at jams. Like definitely turning off my volume when I am not playing. I was totally naïve of the fact. The feedback was horrendous. I learned my lesson and pissed someone off. Everyday is a win win situation especially if I am learning anything guitar related!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I enjoyed reading the Premiere Guitar cast of characters and can definitely relate.

Having said that, I have nothing against jamming, but it's something I really don't do much.

While I enjoy improvising short solos, personally it's just much more stimulating and gratifying to _work_ on music as opposed to simply flying by the seat of my pants and seeing what comes out.

I hope that doesn't come off as negative. It's just the way I like to play.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I enjoyed reading the Premiere Guitar cast of characters and can definitely relate.
> 
> Having said that, I have nothing against jamming, but it's something I really don't do much.
> 
> ...


This is NOT the way some of us jam. Some have a set list of songs and this is what is practiced. I wouldn't waste my time trying to put something together on the fly and trying to sound good. I think in order to play for 3 hours or so together on the fly you would be something of an elite musician. Not saying you aren't. It's fun to do an improvised 12 barre blues solo but improvisation doesn't apply to jam session as a whole. You say TO mato, I say to MATO! Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've totally been some of the guys on that list at one point or another. these days i have a different approach. i figure if no one points and laughs, i did ok 



there are alot of ingredients to what is essentially human soup that a band is. each individual may have different goals. different amounts of motivation. it's obvious to say everyone brings something different to the table, right? but people being people, and civility being upheld to what ever the minimum standard among them is, it does things that are not immediately obvious. because sometimes people don't really know what they want. they may find themselves part of something they didn't know they didn't want. you know how when you date someone you are not entirely the same person as when you've been with them for a decade? a band is the same way. at first, people are one way, then after they get comfortable, you see other things come out that you didn't know were there. the soup begins to take on a more complex flavor.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not gonna even read that list. _It_ is the main reason I stay in my basement.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Yes this sounds very familiar. Any mistakes I made at any jam though was cuz I am a noob at jam sessions and it was purely accidental. There is a certain protocol at jams. Like definitely turning off my volume when I am not playing. I was totally naïve of the fact. The feedback was horrendous. I learned my lesson and pissed someone off. Everyday is a win win situation especially if I am learning anything guitar related!


There's a certain protocol at some jams. I've been to quite a few where someone starts playing something and others just join in.....playing, singing, dancing, you name it. A lot of times the tunes just change with the whim of the crowd and a lot of times there is just one ever changing tune. These jams are also spur of the moment things. Basically it's just people making music, having a good time and not trying to be a band or anything like that.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

[h=1]Derek Trucks’ 10 Commandments of Jam[/h]by AlanPaul on April 8, 2015

_In 2004, I interviewed Derek and wrote up his 10 Commandments of Jam for Guitar World. Pretty right on and deep thinking, as per usual for DT. I’ll be posting more and more from my extensive GW archives._







Photo by Derek McCabe. Derek Trucks with Duane’s 57 goldtop, Beacon 2015.

*1. Just listen.*
Make sure that when you’re on stage with others, you are paying attention to what’s going on and not getting self-involved in your own world.
*2. Respect everyone else’s musical space.*
The easiest way to kill a vibe is by jumping in and adding your two cents too soon, while someone else is still trying to build something. Just let things happen.
*3. Make you sure you are telling a story.*
Never just be playing scales, filling space or going through the motions. Sometimes people resort to such tactics just to fill space but it’s always a mistake. Longer solos aren’t always better solos. Always have something to say.
*4. Try to play an emotion.*
Always be aware of what emotion you want to convey and try to tap into it. You can often hear what a great soloist is going through. It doesn’t take words to express a thought; you can definitely spell out emotions musically and should always strive to do so.
*5. Never use the bandstand to practice.*
Don’t waste time working through things. It’s great to take chances but not to try things you are completely unsure of. Save your practice time for off stage.
*6. Treat the stage as your church.*
Respect what you are doing. If you want people to respect what you’re doing and think it means something, you have to act like it does. All great artists treat the stage like it is sanctified.
*7. Make sure your intentions are right.*
Don’t be up there to boost your ego or career. Mean what you’re doing and appreciate it. You won’t get anywhere musically if you are just on stage to impress people.
*8. Always make the band sound better.*
Don’t just highlight what you do; serve the group and the music. Playing rhythm behind someone or even sitting out at the right moment is just as important as soloing. Some people sound great when they’re doing their thing but just get in the way when they’re not.
*9. Educate with your music.*
Always move forward and turn your audience on to new things instead of relying on the same old tricks. A core audience gets stuck listening to one group and think that’s it, but you’re around so much music and should always be inspired by new things. It’s important to pass that along, and it keeps you out of ruts.
*10, Make sure you mean what you’re doing.*
Do what you want and love. If you’re playing with somebody, you might as well do it right. No matter what the gig, dig in and go to town.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I like Derek Trucks suggestions to jam by! Awesome!

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> I'm not gonna even read that list. _It_ is the main reason I stay in my basement.


You don't want to realize the unexplainable joy there is to be had by jamming with others of a like mind? Surely you jest!

It's the best feeling in the world. Better than any other experience(it's just sneaks in under the pleasures of being a mom) I have had the pleasure of experiencing! It's like some kind of sick, twisted high that you get immense pleasure from.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i've totally been some of the guys on that list at one point or another. these days i have a different approach. i figure if no one points and laughs, I
> 
> 
> 
> there are alot of ingredients to what is essentially human soup that a band is. each individual may have different goals. different amounts of motivation. it's obvious to say everyone brings something different to the table, right? but people being people, and civility being upheld to what ever the minimum standard among them is, it does things that are not immediately obvious. because sometimes people don't really know what they want. they may find themselves part of something they didn't know they didn't want. you know how when you date someone you are not entirely the same person as when you've been with them for a decade? a band is the same way. at first, people are one way, then after they get comfortable, you see other things come out that you didn't know were there. the soup begins to take on a more complex flavor.


A lot of good analogies Cheezy! Great explanation!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> *Derek Trucks’ 10 Commandments of Jam*


they should include this with every guitar & bass sold.
Well with every instrument--and amp--and pedal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> This is NOT the way some of us jam. Some have a set list of songs and this is what is practiced. I wouldn't waste my time trying to put something together on the fly and trying to sound good. I think in order to play for 3 hours or so together on the fly you would be something of an elite musician. Not saying you aren't. It's fun to do an improvised 12 barre blues solo but improvisation doesn't apply to jam session as a whole. You say TO mato, I say to MATO! Different strokes for different folks!


Well, I guess it's a similar process in some ways.

I also learn the material before I take it to rehearsal (as do the other guys), but we then continue the process together and refine the songs, starting and stopping where necessary so I can give direction or listen to comments or concerns.

We work on vocal arrangements (harmonies) separately and add them when everybody is comfortable with their instrumental parts.

The "flying by the seat of my pants" comment addresses the elimination of that refinement stage.

And for me, THAT is one of the most enjoyable parts of putting a song together.

I'm not knocking jamming. I just prefer a more structured way of ensemble playing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm trying to remember some comments made in the last decade related to blues jams, but mostly having a problem. One I do remember is that often they have person who has taken charge of regular jam sessions. The problem that it has become his ego feeding baby and he sets the rules that favour him.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This has been a fascinating topic. I enjoy jamming. Usually they are fun but nothing special music wise. Once in a while you get a jam where everything just goes right and you get four or five strangers that hit a groove and something special happens. Sometimes it only lasts for one song. That feeling you get when you hit that groove makes it worthwhile for me. I get that for some people they like more structure. Nothing wrong with that. I like that as well. What I don't understand is the need to think that your way is really the best way. In the end it's all about making and enjoying the music. Whatever works for you enjoy it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> What I don't understand is the need to think that your way is really the best way. In the end it's all about making and enjoying the music. Whatever works for you enjoy it.


If that was directed to me, please show me where I indicated that ANY way was the "best" way.

I only stated what my personal preferences are.

That's what we do in discussion forums (discuss different perspectives).


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Milkman said:


> If that was directed to me, please show me where I indicated that ANY way was the "best" way.
> 
> I only stated what my personal preferences are.
> 
> That's what we do in discussion forums (discuss different perspectives).


It was not directed at anyone in particular. My apologies if you thought it was.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't confuse jamming with rehearsing. To me, jamming is inherently spontaneous. Sure, you may have a few stutters and arrangement issues, but there's a creative process going on. Sometimes, when playing a popular song, it's easy to get too focused on sounding a certain way, doing different parts, following a set arrangement to the detriment of creativity. I think, in all things music related, LISTENING is far more important than anything else. Personally, I never had any epiphanies while playing the same old crap I play at home. Most of my artistic growth has come from listening to what someone else was doing, trying to translate it to a form I can understand, then trying to adapt my strengths musically into something that is complimentary to whatever the other guy is grooving on. The magic generally happens between the songs in the set list as we get to know one another using music as the vehicle. Of course...the crap generally happens between the songs in the set list too. You gotta take he good WITH the bad right?

An old friend of mine has, what he refers to as, a song writing club where we can get together weekly, jam each others ideas, random people can pop in and join us, everyone is welcome kind of thing. It can be a little daunting walking in there the first couple of times feeling ENTIRELY unprepared, but once you get over that, there's a pleasurable freedom in the process. Some things work, some don't, but it's all productive and satisfies the creative urge without the framework inherent in playing an old classic song.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

to me, a jam is pretty unstructured. Bunch of guys sitting around, somebody puts a groove down. If you've got something to add to that groove, you join in. If you don't have anything to add, it's ok to sit that one out. I guess the key is respecting the original groove and being able to join in without high-jacking it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> It was not directed at anyone in particular. My apologies if you thought it was.


No apology necessary. I just wanted to ensure I didn't say or imply that my way was the best way.

It's just the way I like to do things.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2015)

the hardest part is at the beginning when you stand around
looking at each other with the 'what'cha wanna play, I don'
know. what'cha wanna play?' thing happening.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I enjoyed reading the Premiere Guitar cast of characters and can definitely relate.
> 
> Having said that, I have nothing against jamming, but it's something I really don't do much.
> 
> ...


Although I do enjoy charting out solos, especially for studio, I couldn't imagine not improvising. I love to jam. Its exciting to use all the knowledge I've gained over close to 40 years of playing and seeing where it fits on the fly. Sometimes it works great and sometimes it just doesn't. Its great for getting ideas for working out solos.
Of course you have to know where and when to improvise and when not to.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Although I do enjoy charting out solos, especially for studio, I couldn't imagine not improvising. I love to jam. Its exciting to use all the knowledge I've gained over close to 40 years of playing and seeing where it fits on the fly. Sometimes it works great and sometimes it just doesn't. Its great for getting ideas for working out solos.
> Of course you have to know where and when to improvise and when not to.


I don't chart much, but some solos I do the same every time and some I improvise. 

There are some that I just don't want to screw with. I'm sure you do the same with certain classic parts.

But hell yeah, if I'm doing Whipping Post, the solo is whatever comes out. I'm not into dragging them out, but yes, completely improvised and different each time (within reason).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> the hardest part is at the beginning when you stand around
> looking at each other with the 'what'cha wanna play, I don'
> know. what'cha wanna play?' thing happening.


Pick a chord, any chord. Take it from there. Odds are someone will hit an Am then a C. If it goes back to Am then F you're playing country. D then an F....that's a safe start. If it's a banjo that starts you'd better be able to pick and strum. If you have a longneck in your hand, well, there's always Sleepwalk. Did you know that if you use a longneck for a slide the sound changes as the longneck gets emptied and if it's too full you and your guitar will probably get wet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Did you know that if you use a longneck for a slide the sound changes as the longneck
> gets emptied and if it's too full you and your guitar will probably get wet.


I'll keep that in mind the next time I play 'Tush'.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I'll keep that in mind the next time I play 'Tush'.


To play Tush properly is usually a six pack at least. Not to be done at a regulated 'jam'. http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...Mar_Azul_Anejo_Tequila_409885_zpszkuc2g0t.jpg This longneck will give your playing a definite southern flavor. Have a six pack of these and I would definitely come to your unregulated jams.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Have a six pack of these and I would definitely come to your unregulated jams.


A six pack of 'Ta-Kill-Ya'!? Ya, I'll definitely be southern then. Meaning the floor that is. lol.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> A six pack of 'Ta-Kill-Ya'!? Ya, I'll definitely be southern then. Meaning the floor that is. lol.


[video=youtube;MLGFc8ZQYGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLGFc8ZQYGg[/video] Every fourth shot should be Mezcal.....last one eats the worm.


----------

